# Strange behavior in the midst of eating.....



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

So I just bought some fish oil to start supplementing Bella's food with. I just bought it LAST NIGHT and started adding it last night. It's sardine and anchovy oil from this place http://www.icelandpure.com/. I just fed her a bit ago and added it again.....in the middle of eating she walked away, came in the living room, layed down with her back legs out (I call them frog legs) and started dragging her body on the rug and she was shaking a bit. I thought she was about to have a seizure. It looked as if she was trembling a bit but she seems fine now. I took her out and the first thing she did was grab a leave and strated playing with it. She did poop and pee and came in and started playing with her toys. It was just strange and now I am wondering if she is having a reaction to the fish oil because that is the only thing I have changed in her diet. I'm just stressing now and worried about my girl. I will keep my eye on her today. I'm sure just as in humans dogs can have reactions to fish. My dad is allergic to shell fish.......anyways, any advice would be great. Thanks everyone


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Allergic reaction 100% I would say...my blue bully did this when we tried taste of the wild's salmon / seafood variety...then he got a rash on his tummy. I would call a vet if you notice changes in breathing or anything just in case it becomes a severe delayed reaction..


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Rock, you were the one who posted some where about how blues seem to be sensitive to fish?? Right? Is there any literature about it anywhere? She seems fine, I took what was left of her food away immediately and dumped it. I'm refraining from giving her the fish oil. She's been playing and acting her goofy self. I am watching her like a hawk!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

my blue recieves fish oil pills and she does just fine with it.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

my blue recieves fish oil pills I give omega 3-6-9 sometimes and she is fine, maybe its the type of oil you bought I just use the human grade capsuls you get at the grocery store.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I know alot of you guys supplement with fish oil but what I was hoping to have answered is are the blues really that more sensitive than the other colors as Rock had mentioned? I ended up going to Whole foods this afternoon and buying organic human grade flax seed oil to supplement with. I have been reading articles online about dogs and sensitivity to fish oil. Apparently it can be an issue for some dogs and some don't handle it as well as others.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Try the supplement again and if you see the same thing happen it could be a reaction. If you don't see it, it could have been a partial seizure. Was her head shaking? can you explain it more?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Try the supplement again and if you see the same thing happen it could be a reaction. If you don't see it, it could have been a partial seizure. Was her head shaking? can you explain it more?


Thanks Lisa. I was hoping you would respond to me. It was so sudden that it just seemed like her body twitched like a muscle spasm. She was layed out across the rug of my living room dragging herself with her back legs out like an army crawl. Her head turned towards me as I was walking away from her out to my kitchen. I then started talking to her and called her to me. She got right up and followed me. She isn't acting any different and now I am scared to use the fish oil again. She has a little limp to her step off and on but the way she jumps around when I come home from work I'm wondering if she hurt herself. I plan on taking her to the vet. I may have them do a blood panel on her. Can dogs have muscle spasms like us? I played fetch with her Saturday morning and she did a roll over at one point onto to her back as she was running along full speed ahead.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If she was not twitching when you called her and she jumped right up then it was not a seizure. my guess is she was stretching and if you have ever stretched real hard you shake a bit. I have seen my dogs stretch hard and the muscles shake and if your dog was stretching on her belly and dragging her rear legs, that sounds like a stretch. I would not worry about the fish oil since nothing negative happened other than that. I mean negative as in she did not get sick and it does not sound like a seizure. Try it again and watch her and my guess is a coincidence and nothing to work about. A partial seizures last about 30sec to 5 mins and the dogs head shakes and cannot stand well or walk.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> If she was not twitching when you called her and she jumped right up then it was not a seizure. my guess is she was stretching and if you have ever stretched real hard you shake a bit. I have seen my dogs stretch hard and the muscles shake and if your dog was stretching on her belly and dragging her rear legs, that sounds like a stretch. I would not worry about the fish oil since nothing negative happened other than that. I mean negative as in she did not get sick and it does not sound like a seizure. Try it again and watch her and my guess is a coincidence and nothing to work about. A partial seizures last about 30sec to 5 mins and the dogs head shakes and cannot stand well or walk.


Does the head shake uncontrollable? She was acting strange for only seconds. I have been around dogs that have had seizures in front of me. I used to groom a poodle who would seize everytime she was groomed. I just haven't been around one for so long that you forget what it is like. I mean one second she was eating in the kitchen and she usually finishes all her food, then she walks away from her dish and starts acting strange with that funny episode of whatever it was. Maybe I am over reacting?? It just was unlike her for those seconds I was watching her. Hopefully it was nothing.....She does have a funny limp to her walk which is concerning me. I am thinking about having her cheked for lyme disease only because she was living in New Hampshire at the breeders house last summer and they were surrounded by woods. She also could have hurt it with the way she jumps around out of excitement when we come home or by going up and down my parents stairs which are very steep. Who knows..........Thank you for your insight


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you're worried you know your dog the best and going to the vet is a good idea is your worried. Yes the head shakes uncontrollably and if she was doing that then it was a seizure. How long did it last?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> If you're worried you know your dog the best and going to the vet is a good idea is your worried. Yes the head shakes uncontrollably and if she was doing that then it was a seizure. How long did it last?


Her head wasn't shaking like that so it must have not been one. It only lasted a few seconds. Lisa, I am a BIG worry wart so sometimes I need to take a deep breath and calm down LOL! She hasn't been acting abnormal except for that episode. She's been eating, playing, and pottying normal.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

well then my guess is she was stretching  My dogs have done what you described when they stretch in their bellies and that is my bet. I am a worry wort too sometimes so I know what you mean


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks PK  I just don't know what to do about this limping.......she is so darn rough and crazy when I let her out her crate. Do you think a day or two of mainly crate rest will help? I took her for a little walk last night and probably shouldn't of. She played hard saturday when she was fetching so between that and the way she acts when she gets excited jumping around I am at a loss. I've been rubbing both her front legs and checked her foot for any cuts. UGH! I wish they could talk sometimes LOL!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

oh sorry I forgot to mention the limping. She probably pulled something and I would put her on crate rest for at least 4 days. No coming out off leash, going potty on leash them back in the crate. Get her something good to chew on she will be fine.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Crate rest is on now.....when she walks I hear a cracking noise. I have a friend whos ankle cracks when she walks. I hate the noise LOL! I called my vet and they suggested a few days crate rest as well before she goes in for a visit. I have been feeling her legs and feet and have applied some pressure. Nothing seems to be bothering her other than the little limp to her walk that she has. UGH!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

the cracking is just fluid in the joints crate rest will do her good! let us know how she does.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

If it was a true allergic reaction there would have been more symptoms like hives, intense itching, difficulty breathing, rash, some have GI issues like vomiting or diarrhea if they are overly sensitive to medications, foods, supplements. And allergic reactions don't just last for a few seconds.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Sadie said:


> If it was a true allergic reaction there would have been more symptoms like hives, intense itching, difficulty breathing, rash, some have GI issues like vomiting or diarrhea if they are overly sensitive to medications, foods, supplements. And allergic reactions don't just last for a few seconds.


:goodpost: Thanks for that info Sadie......makes me feel better knowing that it wasn't a true reaction


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> the cracking is just fluid in the joints crate rest will do her good! let us know how she does.


Really? Fluid? Poor thing.....I feel like I am neglecting her leaving her in her crate  I know its best for her but I feel so guilty. I hate listening to her pathetic little whimpers.............breaks my heart LOL!  I am going to go get her a big deer antler after work so she will have something good to chew on to occupy some of her time. My poor girl.


----------

